# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  اخر اسعار السيارات بعد تخفيض الجمارك(اكثر من80 سيارة)

## زيدان66

اليكم اسعار العربيات بعد ما رخصت وهذة الاسعار معتمدة من موقع سيارات مصر


بصراحة العربيات الى رخصت هي الدايو سواء لانوس او نوبيرا

وانصح اي حد عايز عربية 

بكيا بيكانتو

الشكل روعة

والالوان خطيرة وشبابية

والسعر انا مصدقتهوش


ولو حد عايز يشوفها يقولي بس

----------


## محمود زايد

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على الملف يا زيدان 

بس بصراحه العربيات لسه اسعارها نار وما فيش حاجه رخصت الا قليل جدا 

انا كنت بحسب انها نزلت أكتر من كده بس للاسف الاسعار عاليه قوى 

بس كنت عاوز اشوف العربيه كيا بيكانتو لو سمحت 

سلام ورمضان كريم

----------


## سمسمة

*ايه دة كل دى عربيات

انا العربيات اللى فى المعرض بتاعى احلى من دى بكتير

سيبكم من زيدان*

----------


## نور 2006

انا اريد أعرف سعر بيكانتو واريد أن اراها من فضلك
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## نور 2006

اريد أن أعرف هل سعر بيكانتو هذا الموجود بالملف المرفق العادى أن الاوتوماتيك

----------


## نور 2006

وهل بيكانتو افضل أم شارد
وشكرا

----------


## harmadan

thank you so much for your huge effort. once againe thank you.HESHAM

----------


## ramy matter

هل الاسعار المذكوره تم فعاليتها فى السوق لانى قرأت فى الجريده اسعار تانيه خالص

----------


## نور 2006

هذه الاسعار مر عليها سنتين والان تم تغيرها كلها واصبحت أغلى بكثير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

منورين يجماعه الموضوع نازل من عام 2004 الاسعار دى قديمه 

ماهي شروط أستيراد سيارة من الخارج او من الأسواق الحرة للسيارات؟
ماهي الرسوم الجمركيه وغيرها من الرسوم الأخري المطلوب دفعها ؟
هل هناك إعفاءات جمركية لسيارات بعض الفئات؟
هل هناك إعفاءات جمركية للمعاقين والمصابين في العمليات العسكرية ؟
ماهي حدود هذه الأعفاءات ؟
ماحكاية الكماليات وهل هناك رسوم جمركية مفروضة عليها؟
آلاف الهلات والأسئلة تلح عليك ولاتجد إجابة صحيحة ومتخصصة عليها 


يجيب عليها الاستاذ الفاضل سيد عطيه ( خبير ومثمن جمركي )فى الموضوع ده 

أستيراد السيارات .. الجمارك .. الأعفاءات .. الشروط

----------


## hatemmokhtar

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## medododo

الســــلام عليكم 
أخباركم يا شباب
والله حبيت أستفسر عن شراء السيارات بالتقسيط 
إيه الشروط وإيه هو نظام التقسيط وكم نسبة الزيادة ؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mohamad_wagih

طيب من خليها تصدي وموديلها يعدي علشان غصب عنهم ينزلوا في سعرها

----------


## medododo

لو سمحتم عايز أعرف أسعار السيلرات التالية :
corola
lancer
terios
ولكم جزيل الشكر بس عايز أحدث سعر لو ممكن

----------


## usama7499

جزاك الله خير اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع
 بس كان نفسنا نشوف شكل السيارة والسعر بتعها
                               ومشكور وتحياتى
 :Cool:

----------


## زنجه موتور

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب :Bye2:

----------


## تيتو المحترم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير الجزاء . بس يا ريت تعرضلنا صور السيارات .. وشكرا
تيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو

----------


## usama7499

مجهود رائع 
 تحياتى

----------


## زنجه موتور

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## retchard

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جزاك الله خير اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## vip_ahmed99

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حد ياجماعة يعرف اسعار سيارات المعوقين دلوقتي كام 
ولو حد عارف ازاي نستورد سيارة من الخارج شروطة اية

----------


## vip_ahmed99

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسعار سيارات المعوقين دولوقتي يا جماعة اية

----------


## vip_ahmed99

مفيش حد ولا اية

----------


## anas_amin

fsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## MAMADO53K

*تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال*

----------


## تطوير

شكراً

----------


## عاشق بلا حب

دى الاسعار المخفضه ده اقل سياره ارتفع سعرها عن الاساسى بعشرة الاف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## كريم ومحب

شكرا جزيلا يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

